# You can trust us.............



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Seems to be another lie from a pro-dog chasing group. This time amazingly enough it's not Derick and his dog breath bunch but Bob Kane and the other dog chasers. And they wonder why VDGIF wanted no part of them on the SAC? :lol3:

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/statement-in-response-to-false-accusations.asp




> Statement in Response to False Accusations
> March 27, 2008
> 
> On Sunday, March 23, 2008, an email was distributed by Bob Kane, president of the Virginia Hunting Dog Owners' Association and former chairman of the Sportsmen and Animal Owners' Voting Alliance. The email included an article by Linda McNatt of The Virginian-Pilot published March 21, 2008, about a recent court case involving an employee of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) accused of stealing a hunting dog's tracking collar. Mr. Kane's commentary about the case in that email falsely stated, "PETA's $$ hired DGIF Board vice-chairman Richard Railey Esq."
> ...


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*That's the problem*

Quote:

*The Board of Game and Inland Fisheries and DGIF management and staff wish to take this opportunity to reaffirm their commitment to the stated goal of the Hunting with Hounds Study, which is "To provide diverse opportunities for hunting with hounds in Virginia in a manner that is fair, sportsmanlike and consistent with the rights of property owners and other citizens." * 

The deer chasing vermin can't accept the above They've had their way for years, trampling over others' rights and will seemingly stop at nothing to be able to continue with it. If I stooped that low to practice deer chasing the way they do it........... and wrongly call it hunting, I too would be fearful of "FAIR, SPORTSMANLIKE and CONSISTENT WITH THE RIGHTS OF PROPERTY OWNERS AND OTHER CISITZENS" Deer chasing, as it is in SE Virginia, Prince George, Surry and other counties as well, by its nature is diabolically opposed to "fair and consistent with others' rights" The fact that it has been allowed for all these years is truly amazing. If it did not enterfere with others' rights I doubt many would have problems with it other than animal rights groups who by now know the deer and dog crualty associated with it.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes and it want be long for the animal groups go after bowhunters with arrows that mame the deer or loose it altogeather because it isn't an ethical way of killing an animal. Yes by all means talk down our type of hunting and when they come after yours we can return the favor. I don't care who you are or who you support or what type of hunting you do sportsman in virginia and every state needs to start joining forces to stop them or soon you will be home thinking of fond memories in the feild.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> Yes and it want be long for the animal groups go after bowhunters with arrows that mame the deer or loose it altogeather because it isn't an ethical way of killing an animal. Yes by all means talk down our type of hunting and when they come after yours we can return the favor. I don't care who you are or who you support or what type of hunting you do sportsman in virginia and every state needs to start joining forces to stop them or soon you will be home thinking of fond memories in the feild.


Hokie, again, this tells me that you are planning on siding with the PETA groups out there. Just like ya'll did on the Sunday Hunting issue this year. I hope that your two groups have a California King size bead to sleep in together because I don't think both groups could fit in a standard bed with the size hat ya'll have to wear. Too bad whats under the skull doesn't fill the space.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hm*

You just proved to me again that you either have no idea what you are talking about or you are silly enough to try to convince anti-hunters that bowhunting is not ethical. I wish I had a dollar for every deer I've taken with an arrow that had buckshot embedded under its hide If you want to compare buckshot to arrows as to which is more ethical you are wasting your time. You'll notice that the 12 gage shotguns are all shooting 5 rounds now Why is that do you think///huh//?? I passed up a 6 pointer with my crossbow in December only to have him fired at 5 times 2 days later from one of the "ethical" shooters that you defend. When the dogs chased him across the field with one of his front legs almost blown off, I got sick to my stomach. You need to take your ethics crap on down the road and try to find something else to defend your pitiful excuse for real hunting. All we get from your type is a sack of lies. 

Now back to my point in my previous post.....dig deep and tell my why I should feel good about your type constantly intruding on my private land and property. Just this week, dogs with radio collars are still chasing deer in my area. Deer chasing season went out the first week in January if I recall correctly but you'd never know it standing on my property. Instead of you trying to do something constructive to stop your buddies from breaking the law you come here with idiotic statements attacking bowhunting. You will never see the day when real bowhunters "join forces" with so called hunters that practice the hidious and outright illegal stuff you guys condone. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

It looks like my post was taken out of context by single minded people. I was saying they are attacking hound hunting today but whats to stop them from attacking bow hunting, Rifle Hunting, Muzzle load Hunting, etc tommorrow. Join in on their push to end our hunting and attack us and who will be next is the question?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> You just proved to me again that you either have no idea what you are talking about or you are silly enough to try to convince anti-hunters that bowhunting is not ethical. I wish I had a dollar for every deer I've taken with an arrow that had buckshot embedded under its hide If you want to compare buckshot to arrows as to which is more ethical you are wasting your time. You'll notice that the 12 gage shotguns are all shooting 5 rounds now Why is that do you think///huh//?? I passed up a 6 pointer with my crossbow in December only to have him fired at 5 times 2 days later from one of the "ethical" shooters that you defend. When the dogs chased him across the field with one of his front legs almost blown off, I got sick to my stomach. You need to take your ethics crap on down the road and try to find something else to defend your pitiful excuse for real hunting. All we get from your type is a sack of lies.
> 
> Now back to my point in my previous post.....dig deep and tell my why I should feel good about your type constantly intruding on my private land and property. Just this week, dogs with radio collars are still chasing deer in my area. Deer chasing season went out the first week in January if I recall correctly but you'd never know it standing on my property. Instead of you trying to do something constructive to stop your buddies from breaking the law you come here with idiotic statements attacking bowhunting. You will never see the day when real bowhunters "join forces" with so called hunters that practice the hidious and outright illegal stuff you guys condone. You can take that to the bank.


You don't think bow hunters, rifle hunters, etc hunt ilegally you better blow your nose and start smelling the manure your shoveling because we have manure in all hunting activities.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Seems to be another lie from a pro-dog chasing group. This time amazingly enough it's not Derick and his dog breath bunch but Bob Kane and the other dog chasers. And they wonder why VDGIF wanted no part of them on the SAC? :lol3:
> 
> http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/hounds/statement-in-response-to-false-accusations.asp


This otta turn out to be a real hoot. If I'm reading the "winds" right, I'd say possible "defamation" lawsuit time. :set1_thinking: :dontknow:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> You don't think bow hunters, rifle hunters, etc hunt ilegally you better blow your nose and start smelling the manure your shoveling because we have manure in all hunting activities.


I see bow hunters lining the roads almost every time I go hunting.  And now that I have my super dooper xbow I drop deer out of the pick em up truck at 125 yds all the time. Nice try but we all know which style of chasing, er I mean hunting draws out the illegals. My personal experience with dog clubs 90% do something illegally. And the most important part of that is they feel justified. 

Here's part of an email from SAC member Jim Hackett on dog chasing out of season just to show you how the hand picked best of the best dog hunter really feels. I especially like the part that VDGIF isn't enforcing the chasing out of season law. Wonder what law they'll pick this year not to enforce? Also notice the admitting and justifying of chasing out of season. So how's the SAC to come up with anything remotely correct with lawbreakers and illegals on the committee? 8 dog hunters and the Farm bureau guy - AKA Mr No Sundays cause the dog hunters don't want it - make 9 pro dog people out of 16. What a joke the SAC is.




> The dog issue that you identified, was brought to the club years ago.
> Not by anyone that opposed it but by another dog owner playing the devils advocate. You will disagree with the outcome of the decision. The club as a whole choose to follow the lead of the game commission. We had the Game Warden on site years ago because someone from town reported that we were hunting deer out of season. He observed the practice of running the dogs.
> He explained the law and stated that the issue had come before the game commission in the past. It was their decision not to issue any summons concerning the issue. The game commission in Richmond had decided to leave the situation alone. To make a specified season for running dogs would cause even more problems for everyone. #1- Sunday's would be out. #2- Summers would be out because of the newborn deer. The obvious time would be January to March and August to hunting season. Thus allowing the dog owners to legally run dogs through the bow hunting and Black powder season. This would then cause much bigger problems between the bow hunters and dog hunters. If a designated chase season was established, you would then have the Tree huggers and PETA screaming. The issue would get ugly quick.
> Without any direction, the large majority of dog owners pretty much do the same thing. Run the dogs at night or on days when the primitive weapons hunters are usually not hunting.


More...........



> The dog owners have voluntarily elected to not exercise the dogs between April 1st and Sept 1st. Thus not interfering with the newborn and the bucks that are in velvet. But, we can't do anything about Neighborhood and Farmers hunt club running their dogs all summer long which end up on the farm constantly. Regardless of what they do, we are not going to add to the problem. The dog owners reluctantly wait until either Saturday night or Sunday to exercise the dogs. Both of which are a major inconvenience to us.
> But, we do it because it is the courteous thing to do. To expect a dog owner to keep the dogs penned up from the end of one season until the start of the next season is inhumane. We are not going to do that. The club has operated like this as does any club you will find east of the Blue ridge.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hm*

Did I say bowhunters never broke the law? Let's put into perspective.......I see nowhere that bowhunters are under attack for continually breaking laws and intruding on others' property and privacy as you and your buddies continue to do. The fact that you never answer direct questions tells me where the manure is coming from...............go look intoa mirror. You are really a joke and you make it understandable for sensible people to see why deer chasing and dogs' onwers will continue to be confronted with your idiocy until it's all over and that will happen. I think even the anti-hunters have enough brains to separate real hunting from the hideous practices of deer chasing. I would suggest to you again that you take your crap down the road but in fact you are doing us a favor by reinforcing real hunters' perceptions of what you deer chasers are really about but I guess you don't see thatukey:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> You don't think bow hunters, rifle hunters, etc hunt ilegally you better blow your nose and start smelling the manure your shoveling because we have manure in all hunting activities.


Hey Pokémon, Derick Ratcliff go play with your dogs.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Rick Hutson, I always enjoy seeing a picture of Ol Rebel. LOL Gosh what a Hound.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Bird,*

I'll be posting a photo of a marginal performing deer chasing dog next week. I have no reason to believe it wasn't shot at the end of the season. It was only a few hundred yards from their "dawg" pen. One clown made the comment that it was a Coyote. Have you ever seen a brown and white spotted coyote?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Moonkryket said:


> I'll be posting a photo of a marginal performing deer chasing dog next week. I have no reason to believe it wasn't shot at the end of the season. It was only a few hundred yards from their "dawg" pen. One clown made the comment that it was a Coyote. Have you ever seen a brown and white spotted coyote?


Sure have. I catch them in my leg traps all the time. You mean they're not 'yotes? I thought those orange collars were part of a National Geographic tracking program.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Sure have. I catch them in my leg traps all the time. You mean they're not 'yotes? I thought those orange collars were part of a National Geographic tracking program.


HA HA HA your so funnY:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> HA HA HA your so funnY:wink:


Actually if I should ever need a hound killed I'll just call my SAC buddy and tell him "it didn't run". POP, end of problem.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here's Derick getting ready for some hot chasing action with his favorite hound Pokémon. This must be that part they always talk about "going in prohibited lands".


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL, Rick your so funny:wink:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*How about this deer chaser?*

Is this funny to you?? If I took my dog out in the back yard and shot him, I'd likely go to jail yet this seems to be standard practice with deer chasers and they get away with it. And while they are killing their dogs that don't meet their expectations they are telling everyone how much their dogs mean to them. What a crock!!!! It's enough to make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Moonkryket said:


> Is this funny to you?? If I took my dog out in the back yard and shot him, I'd likely go to jail yet this seems to be standard practice with deer chasers and they get away with it. And while they are killing their dogs that don't meet their expectations they are telling everyone how much their dogs mean to them. What a crock!!!! It's enough to make me sick to my stomach.


Doesn't mean a thing........... well that's what Derick will say. "Rogue hunters, certainly not us highly respected dog chasers". I've found piles of dogs before at the end of a one way ride down a logging road. So if Spot won't sit or fetch, I can go out back and shoot him. Same logic as when Spot "don't run".


----------

